# One fish taking over



## Parallaxus (Apr 21, 2014)

One of my Red Zebras has recently taken over half of the 55gal tank for himself. He chases all other fish away, creating an over population on only one side of the tank. Violence never occurs. All fish look great with no torn/nipped fins.

Is there anything I can do to correct this?
I've tried re-scaping three times, but the behavior continues.
Should I find a new home for this one fish? Or will another just rise up to take his place?

If I were to go back to a 'single species' tank would the territorial behavior stop?

I'd love to hear thoughts


----------



## waterfalls7 (Nov 15, 2016)

I have blue zebra . Maby he is wanting spawn


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

It's mating or hopes to. It's normal behaviour.


----------



## croatian2 (Sep 23, 2015)

If there is any kind of female in the tank then it probably wants to mate.
If not unfortunately you might have to rehome him.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

That's what cichlids do.

they are aggressive bullies that try and cause havoc and stress to each other.

You don't have enough fish or have broken up the line of sight enough.if there is a one side of tank happening.

You can always try leaving the lights off for a day and rearrange all the rockwork then once all the fish have been confused and disoriented they might get along but cichlids will always have aggression issues.


----------

